# Saturday Tourney



## Brine (Feb 18, 2013)

Got to go out and fish a the season opener (as a non-boater) with a local jon-boat club and managed to take 2nd place with over 16# of fish. 

The air temps were in the low 30's with a steady 20mph wind all day. Tough conditions to fish in, but the fish seemed hungry in the morning. Everyone else reported just about the same thing. We caught them on jerkbaits and the A-rig. I threw around the jig for a couple hours while my partner through the sink at them trying to get a kicker, but.... it never happened. The winners caught an 8# an hour before the end of the tournament. Otherwise, we were in good position to win. Here's a pic of the sack minus 1 fish. My hands were too cold to pick up the 5th and hold it.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats!!!! Good looking catch. Glad you didn't freeze to death. :LOL2:


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice fish guys congratulations. Only bass being caught up here are through a hole in the ice. Come on spring :lol:


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats!
Nice catch!

Watch out pros there are new kids on the block.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 19, 2013)

Way to be =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Feb 19, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats.

What was the water temp?

My first tourney is coming up next month. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Brine (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Folks.

fender,

Water temp was between 48 and 50 degrees throughout the areas we fished, and they seemed to like the 50 alot better


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brine said:


> Thanks Folks.
> 
> fender,
> 
> Water temp was between 48 and 50 degrees throughout the areas we fished, and they seemed to like the 50 alot better



I'm not sure what our temps are right now since I haven't been on the water this year....but....I'm sure they are low 40s. Still....I want to be out there so bad! Storm of ice/snow coming tonight...looks like I have to wait longer. #-o


----------



## fish devil (Feb 20, 2013)

:twisted: Nice!!!!! WTG


----------



## shamoo (Feb 24, 2013)

Good job, Congrats =D>


----------



## krisopp (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice bag there!


----------

